# Programmable Thermostats



## quadking (Jul 12, 2002)

I want to install a digital programmable thermostat in our 1995 Nomad Travel Trailer. Does anyone know if this possible?

Thank you


----------



## BarneyS (Jul 12, 2002)

Programmable Thermostats

Hi Quadking,
Yes it is possible to replace your thermostat with a digital one.  One of the members of this forum, Les Adams, has done it and has posted a "how to" article.  Here is the url to view it.
http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/hunterstat.htm
Hope this helps you out and good luck in your conversion.
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI

Edited by - bsmith0337 on Jul 12 2002  10:56:53 PM


----------

